# Spindle lock



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I made the Shopnotes router lift for my router table. I really like it, and is very precise with one exception. Unless I tighten the two nuts at the bottom to the point where turning the height adjustment screw is extermely dofficult, the screw will turn with the router vibration. I need to add some kind of lock or brake. Any ideas?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't go back and look at the plan, but I wonder: can you replace one of those nuts with a nylock and solve the problem?


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

The nuts are nylock. However in order to prevent the screw from turning they must be tightened such that they will loosen as the screw is turned. It also means that I have to use a ratchet and socket to adjust the height.


----------



## Case101 (Jun 29, 2013)

Put an "O" ring on the threaded rod where it exerts pressures somewhere? not having seen the plans, not sure where. But an "O" ring should do the trick.


----------

